# Oktobermagazin ist online!



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2005)

Nach der Urlaubszeit auch mit Berichten aus aller Welt.

Tauwurmjagd 
Reise in die Champagne 
Sommerangeln auf Smöla 
Senja oder die Reise ins Blaue, Teil 2 
3 Wochen Urlaub, Fische, Fotos... 
Asnen 2005 
Makrelenangeln auf der Nordsee 
Trolling am Lake Ontario 
C+R in Brasilien 
TerraNova - Kuttertour 
Hardangerfjord 2005 
Wissenswertes über Vakuumgeräte 
Fliege des Monats 
Der 5. Anglerboardgeburtstag 
Aktion Abenteuer: Gemeinsam Angeln 
Teichbericht, Teil 4 
Rezept des Monats (diesmal mit dem Grätenschneider) 
Uschis Angelerlebnisse, Teil 11 
Autorenvorstellung Kai Jendrusch 
Autorenvorstellung Melanie Seibert 
Wie bekommt „Frau“ den Mann zu Angeln? 
Die gravierten Anglerboardgläser 
Wie alles begann.... 
Pressemitteilung DGzRS 
Anzeigenmarkt 

Wir bedanken uns wieder bei allen, die auch diesen Monat wieder für das Magazin geschrieben haben.

Und freuen uns auch weiterhin über alle Berichte, Artikel, Erlebnisse, Fotos etc. rund um Angeln und Angler.

Wer im Magazin veröffentlicht werden will, einfach Kontakt aufnehmen:
Magazin@Anglerboard.de

Texte bitte als Worddokument, DinA4, Schrift Times New Roman, Größe 12, Fotos bitte *nicht* in den Text einbauen, sondern in bestmöglicher Auflösung als jpg, zip. oder rar. - Datei extra anhängen und mitschicken.
Markierungen im Text nicht vergessen, wo dann welches Foto hinsoll.

Aslo haut in die Tasten, wir freuen uns über alle Artikel und Berichte.


----------

